# Bearded dragon wormer



## minky345 (Sep 1, 2007)

has any body used Beaphar wormer for bearded dragons before??
any thoughts on this product before i buy some??
how many beardies does it treat?
thank you


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Do they have worms?
They dont need to be wormed unless they do, and then it should only be done by a vet.


----------



## sleepylizard (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi

Took my BD, Barry, to vet who is a rep expert. He wormed barry using a Panacur solution. he said he use to routinely test stool samples but 70-80% of those tested had worms so now something he recommends every six months. He has people coming from essex into kent to see him and he trears many bd's. Said never had problem with panacur and assured it is safe.

I'm very very new to reptiles (only had Barry since Monday) but i trust my vet and we are both belts and braces people when it comes to my pets, and i have a lot.

Hope this helps. My vet only charged for worming, no consult, spending 45minutes with us! \he loves his reps. He has 18ft reticulated python, nasty thing she is (probably get shouted at now but yuck!)


----------



## minky345 (Sep 1, 2007)

hi thatnx for that reply, the only reason i am keen to use this product is because my vet does charge for a consultation and last time i had my 2 beardies wormed it cost over £90. i love my beardies but i carnt afford to pay this every time i need them wormed, not when i get get beardie wormer online or in shops.


----------



## lismae (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi
You can buy panacur liquid in most countrywide type stores, its what i have always used for horses and my staffie puppies, its safe for lots of animals, if you could find out what dose they recommend for your beardie you could do this yourself every six months!


----------



## minky345 (Sep 1, 2007)

bump :up:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

minky345 said:


> hi thatnx for that reply, the only reason i am keen to use this product is because my vet does charge for a consultation and last time i had my 2 beardies wormed it cost over £90. i love my beardies but i carnt afford to pay this every time i need them wormed, not when i get get beardie wormer online or in shops.


£90???? Crikey, I need to seriously review my fee structure........
Less than £30 with us, and that's with a £24 consult fee!


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

Why do you need to keep getting your beardies wormed?


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

i use panacur equine 10% paste on my tortoise and it works a treat. because it is so concentrated you can easily make a "worming sandwhich" with a bit of veg and the correct dosage in the middle. You should be able to get a fecal check done at you vets for a few pounds and that will tell you if you need to worm them. If they dont have any contact with other animals then i wouldnt worry as much once they are worm free. I also know that pumkin flesh is a natural wormer that is safe to use with torts and i feed mine an annual treat to help keep them worm free. Would be interesting to know if it is an approved food souce for BDs!!


----------

